# blazed rats



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I am a little bit excited *jumps up and down* I think i have got my first blue vari blazed rat! (although i dont think he is a brilliant marked one)

I have always had a soft spot for marked rats but i wondered onto selfs for a while. 
Recently I put a black vari blazed with a capped girl (who also has a stripe up her face) and got some really pretty babys.
I know I definatly have a black marked in the litter and blue marked but the vari markings didnt show up sunday and yesterday i was running around all day monday so didnt check on the babys...

I am going to have a peek in a bit and see if the blues are showing any more of their markings!

Feel free to post your blazed rats! no roans/huskys though! :whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Some marked babies, some were roan and mis-mark siams, but they all started off with blazes :flrt:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

How cute are they!! :2thumb:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

this ones cute! was it odd eye as well!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Mr Chinnamon, the Cinnamon Chinchilla

















Hetty the Hoover, Half chinchilla

















Her sister, Harriet, the Half Chinchilla...

















Bit of a chinchilla overload lol!

Rescue boy looking for a home..

















Rescue kittens who have just come in here..


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> this ones cute! was it odd eye as well!
> 
> image


No he wasn't, went to someone on here, i think he ended up white all over after his colour change 

He's the same rat as the baby in the picture second from last, far left. You can see what a change he went through, that to completely self white!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

beautiful rats Minerva I do like a pretty blazed ratty!

Sarah all yours are very pretty but this is the reason i dont like roans! they are big teesers :lol2:! they get all the lovely markings then one day! poof! gone!
scrummy as babys though! :flrt:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Aww this is my fav thread ever....!! :flrt:

My only blazes are roans, or my Harriet Potter, who had just a little one which you can hardly see now.....


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

well the blue is not as marked as i would of liked but he is still lovely :flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

and some of the siblings!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

cute huh!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's Harriet Potter, can you see it lol?!


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Pickle, my black blazed berky:










Blazes give them such a sweet face.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh my kelly they are BEUAITUFL!!
if you get any REALLLLLLLY friendly ones.. tell me. lol


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

Love this thread :flrt:Blazed fancies are my favourites i think the blaze just softens their whole face and just adds to their cuteness. If i keep looking at these pic's i could have an out break of that infectious illness GMR syndrome (Get More Rats):lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Drexel (now at the bridge - mock pearl badger rex dumbo)









Gordon (Drexel's brother - also at the bridge now - mock mink badger rex)









I didn't breed those two must add - they're from a foster litter Kathy had.

Lambton (essex capped aka baldie - Odyssey Rats)









In between blazed and headspot - Pils (mismarked essex/baldie - Odyssey Rats)









Wilma (Swiftvalley)









And a couple of my babies from my last capped litter...

Buff blazed capped odd-eyed









Black blazed capped









...and Moo, who was...well...sort of blazed?


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Rats with blazes are my favourites 










Clive who I lost just before Christmas 










Mark - who is Clive's nephew










Cheeky Chaplin










Oliver 










Domino as a baby (LOL his ears were huge - he has so grown into them!)










and new baby Churchill who I am getting soon!

Not included any of my husky rats


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

JulieNoob said:


> image
> 
> Oliver


Brilliant!!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

benson and billy unfortunatly at rainbow bridge now  

i still feel the no roans rule is mean! i have four! :bash: :flrt:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Super cute ratties !! 

Specially like the darker ones.

ChokolateLatte your Pickle is gorgeous !!
:flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

two new little bucks :flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

not a blaze or anything but still very sweet!


----------



## RCTLisa (Sep 18, 2008)

I have May a Black Blazed Vari (who is Churchill's mum - Julie's Boy)









Ripple (Cinnamon Blazed Vari):









and Blaze who is a Agouti Badger (mis-marked):









All these girls are part of breeding plans for British Blue badgers & vari's


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

she is beautiful, she looks very simular to my big male. is she carrying blue?


----------



## RCTLisa (Sep 18, 2008)

ladyboid said:


> image
> 
> she is beautiful, she looks very simular to my big male. is she carrying blue?


Yes - Russian Blue. Not added the British Blue in to her line yet.

Blaze has a litter of 10 at the moment and dad is a British Blue


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

this thread is making me want rats again!! :bash::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> not a blaze or anything but still very sweet!
> 
> image


it has an UPSIDE DOWN HEART ON ITS HEAD!!!!!!..... that is all.. lol!!
STUNNING babies...
im missing the cute closed eyes stage!!
i must visit!


----------

